# Upper GI Endoscopy



## swehmeier (Sep 30, 2011)

Description of procedure was patient under Anesthesia the motility catheter was placed transnasally and then through the pyriform sinus into the esophagus. With the scope in place in the esophagus the motility catheter was advanced under direct vision through the gastroesophageal junction into the stomach 

What is the correct CPT code for this procedure


----------



## eescalante (Oct 1, 2011)

Depends. Was the catheter left in place for over an hour (often 24 hours) to measure ph (reflux)? Or withdrawn immediately? Was it a manometry/impedance catheter (measuring function), or just the ph catheter?

catheter based pH is 91034
impedance is 91038 (if over an hour) 91037 if under an hour
esophageal manometry is 91010


----------

